

New Chrome Extensions by Google - abraham
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/11/new-chrome-extensions-by-google.html

======
bkhl
Aside from the coolness of these extensions, this is a very good business
strategy. Chrome is becoming an enhancer to Google web applications. Users
would be more likely to use Google web apps if they use Chrome. If they use
Google web apps aggressively already, then they are making users to choose
Chrome over other browsers. This is definitely something Microsoft's IE is
lacking.

------
Griever
I like the new Google Calendar extension, but I think it would've been nice if
they had integrated the functionality of the Calendar Checker in to the new
one. I like the badge that pops up displaying just how many days/hours are
left until my next appointment rather than having to click to check myself.

~~~
abraham
It is open source so I'm sure it will get added soon.

<http://code.google.com/p/google-calendar-crx/>

------
daredevildave
Has anyone actually had the web clipboard work? I was trying to copy and paste
yesterday ( just tried it again today ) and it doesn't work.

Found a few comment threads saying the same thing. It appears not to work
anymore.

------
greenlblue
Are the RockMelt guys shitting their pants yet?

